# Flow fusion vs hybrid



## f00bar

I have some fuse gts with the fusion straps. I've been out on them 3 times and am getting sort of used to them, I had a rough first day trying to get into them.

My issue now is that my downhill foot is killing me. In ways they've never hurt before. I'm thinking its the fusion strap, it hurts right on the top, just aches a ton. Seems to bother me more when I'm not going fast and just kind of sitting there. I don't think I have them too tight. I've taken care not to crank them down, basically to where my foot barely shifts and then one click more.

Are the hybrids more comfortable in general? And if I were to switch over where do you get them and are their differences between models, etc?

Something else I may be doing wrong? My old Customs were just tons more comfortable.


----------



## larrytbull

f00bar said:


> I have some fuse gts with the fusion straps. I've been out on them 3 times and am getting sort of used to them, I had a rough first day trying to get into them.
> 
> My issue now is that my downhill foot is killing me. In ways they've never hurt before. I'm thinking its the fusion strap, it hurts right on the top, just aches a ton. Seems to bother me more when I'm not going fast and just kind of sitting there. I don't think I have them too tight. I've taken care not to crank them down, basically to where my foot barely shifts and then one click more.
> 
> Are the hybrids more comfortable in general? And if I were to switch over where do you get them and are their differences between models, etc?
> 
> Something else I may be doing wrong? My old Customs were just tons more comfortable.



so I find the fusion more comfy but hybrid are more responsive.
Proper tweaking are required on both.

Just today I helped a guy on the mountain who was fumbling around with his nx2's He had them adjusted all wrong. took me five minutes to get him set, he was happy the rest of the day


first off, not sure which ones you have, but the large size, needs heel cup moved back, if size 9.5 or more. this alone will fix many issues.

second make sure when you adjust the bindings, that the strap is centered, and a slightly loose, snug but not tight

adjust a few times dry practicing getting boot in and out. the back should not rub the heel
most likely you will need to do this on mountain first time as well to really dial it in


once this is done check the forward lean to see the backing matches angle of the boot. if not adjust it.

redo the slide in slide out to a final tweek.

this should make it more comfortable.


as far as switching from the fusion to hybrid strap

you can order the parts from flow

use the 800 number, give them a sob store and they might just send you the straps and stuff for free.

otherwise look for last years model somewhere


----------



## f00bar

Errr....ya....sure.

j/k. I'll have to try redoing them all with this extra input. All I've one is gone through the video to set them up. Hopefully some of the above will help.d

New board, new bindings, only 3 days on them so who knows what the real issue is. Could just be beginning of season pains. Time will tell!

I looked, but didn't demo anything either


----------



## Oldman

larrytbull said:


> first off, not sure which ones you have, but the large size, needs heel cup moved back, if size 9.5 or more. this alone will fix many issues.
> 
> second make sure when you adjust the bindings, that the strap is centered, and a slightly loose, snug but not tight



+1 

All the LARGE Flow bindings I have ( 4 pairs of NXT / 2's ) were shipped with the heel cup in the small position. As Larry has indicated, you absolutely need to move that heel cup back if your boot is 9.5 or bigger. This adjustment is HUGE in getting a proper fit.

Every foot has different "pressure" points. I find the beauty of the Flow Fusion strap is that properly adjusted, I feel even pressure across the entire top of my foot, with no pressure or hot spots anywhere. Pure comfort.

I have also found that on the more recent models the strap is quite stiff out of the box and it takes a good 3 to 5 days to break it in and get it to conform to the shape of your boot.

With the advice from Larry above, I'm sure you will get them to your liking. All I know is that I demo'd some decks the other day and had to use Ride Strap style bindings and I simply could not wait to get onto my deck with my Flows. Flip / Click and Go. Priceless. :dance1:


----------



## larrytbull

f00bar said:


> Errr....ya....sure.
> 
> j/k. I'll have to try redoing them all with this extra input. All I've one is gone through the video to set them up. Hopefully some of the above will help.d
> 
> New board, new bindings, only 3 days on them so who knows what the real issue is. Could just be beginning of season pains. Time will tell!
> 
> I looked, but didn't demo anything either


Look up a few posts from last year wired put together. He went over the tweaking. It helped me immensely 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## f00bar

55 pages on that thread, at least I hope its the right thread  Will be a long night...

Oh, they are size mediums. My boots are only 8s.


----------



## larrytbull

For size 8. Move heel back on medium
The med fits size 5 to 8 so you are largest size to fit that binding

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## t21

I have the fuse fusion bindings sz. large and today i have my sz.9 boots(thanks to Wiredsport) from a sz.10 and my boot fits just right with a few adjustment on the straps. I used to wear sz.10 32 boa and with this new boots i have no issues sliding my back foot in. Your setup as what everyone has mentioned already just need a few tweeks here and there and just keep riding them, you'll love 'em:grin:


----------



## sonicboom141

larrytbull said:


> first off, not sure which ones you have, but the large size, needs heel cup moved back, if size 9.5 or more. this alone will fix many issues.


I just bought some Fusion Hybrids and have a size 9 boot. Right now the heel cup came on the middle line adjustment and its VERY snug on my 32 lashed. Should I try moving the heel cup back to the last line?


----------



## larrytbull

Yep

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Opunui

How is your BOOT centered on your board as is? If not centered then fore or aft on your heel cup.

I have two pairs with the fusion strap and mine are set to the last setting. I wear size 12 Nike Ite's


----------



## sonicboom141

The boot is centered. I got everything setup and then when trying to get into the bindings I noticed it was extremely snug to get the boot in. I will move the heel-cup back and see if that helps entry and then re-center everything.


----------



## t21

sonicboom141 said:


> The boot is centered. I got everything setup and then when trying to get into the bindings I noticed it was extremely snug to get the boot in. I will move the heel-cup back and see if that helps entry and then re-center everything.


What size is your fuse binding? just wondering because the Large size is from 7.5 to 11.5 and a size 9 should be right at the center mark. Mine is set at the middle line and my 32 focus sz.10 was fine sliding in except that my boot was a bit wide after the toe box so it catches it sliding in but not too bad. My new boots are sligthly narrower so it slides in better.


----------



## bassness

I have a size 9 boot also that I'm using with my Fuse GTs and I have the heel cup set to the middle line. I have had no problems getting in and out of the binding. The only issue with mine is that I need to pull the toe strap up each time I put my boot in but that's minor.


----------



## sonicboom141

t21 said:


> What size is your fuse binding? just wondering because the Large size is from 7.5 to 11.5 and a size 9 should be right at the center mark. Mine is set at the middle line and my 32 focus sz.10 was fine sliding in except that my boot was a bit wide after the toe box so it catches it sliding in but not too bad. My new boots are sligthly narrower so it slides in better.


Large binding. I will loosen up the straps tonight. Maybe they are just to tight and not letting the boot in.


----------



## f00bar

Ok, I think I may have hopefully figured things out. I think the root of my problem was the power strap was too far down towards my toe. When I look at the ladder for the bottom one it was at a pretty steep angle. So I think instead of having pressure going directly down onto my foot it was at more of an angle like a traditional toe strap would be. This is actually why I initially asked if a hybrid would be more comfy.

I think it set up like this because I was doing the toe first, then ankle strap. I noticed in the videos they do the opposite. Does this sound right? Here's some pics of what I have now.

Anything look out of whack?


----------



## t21

f00bar said:


> Ok, I think I may have hopefully figured things out. I think the root of my problem was the power strap was too far down towards my toe. When I look at the ladder for the bottom one it was at a pretty steep angle. So I think instead of having pressure going directly down onto my foot it was at more of an angle like a traditional toe strap would be. This is actually why I initially asked if a hybrid would be more comfy.
> 
> I think it set up like this because I was doing the toe first, then ankle strap. I noticed in the videos they do the opposite. Does this sound right? Here's some pics of what I have now.
> 
> Anything look out of whack?


It seems that your toe side is set up higher.Not sure if your boot is that bulky but it seems you need to set your toe first so when you pull your highback up it would not move forward. then set your ankle strap to were it would be snug, then unlatch,take your boot out then do it again until it feels locked in. It is also better to this out the resort cuz the snow will make it slide easier. Ride a bit with your initial set up and pay attention how your boot is fitting in your binding then adjust accordingly.


----------



## f00bar

t21 said:


> It seems that your toe side is set up higher.Not sure if your boot is that bulky but it seems you need to set your toe first so when you pull your highback up it would not move forward. then set your ankle strap to were it would be snug, then unlatch,take your boot out then do it again until it feels locked in. It is also better to this out the resort cuz the snow will make it slide easier. Ride a bit with your initial set up and pay attention how your boot is fitting in your binding then adjust accordingly.


Not quite sure I follow. In which picture? If you mean toe lift its probably because I wasn't actually in the boot so didn't have much weight down on it.

I am starting to think more and more that I need to go up to a size L though. The toe width on the boot seems to have very little clearance between the two inside bolts that are on the heel. Makes it very hard for me to get the toe into the binding without the sides hitting and moving the board around. The result is having to go in at a steeper angle which has the toe really hitting the power strap and moving it forward instead of just kind of being in the right position when I close the binding.


----------



## larrytbull

The toe is not meant to slide in from the heel cup
You have to enter the toe at an angle after the narrow area. If you look at videows from flow you will see that. IMO That is one part of design i would have changed in bindings. To allow a flat slide rather than the angled entry. I mentioned that a few times to the flow giys. Never really got a great answer from them why it is narrow at heel. But most lukely to help lock in the boot since you dont crank the straps super tight like traditional bindings

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## larrytbull

Too bad you dont live in pa. I have both sizes and you could try each out. I think u just need to loosen fusion strap a tiny bit to allow slide in out. They are not meant to be ultra tight

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## f00bar

Ok, so maybe I'll just have to practice a bit each night. I think I try to reduce my back leg angle a bit too. I may be one of those people who don't actually like any angle at all. I can feel it in my hip when I go to position myself to slide in, which isn't helping things I'm sure.


----------



## f00bar

So I'm finally almost satisfied with what I have. Totally fixed my front foot, no pain at all, really pretty comfy. More importantly along the way I think I have my foot centered better, flat basing seems way more centered.

I'm pretty happy with the back. I think the issue was that the outside buckle was too short as opposed to the inside. The result being the powerstrap was center aligned making the shape not quite right, the nasty not quit pop up as it should, etc.

So now on flat ground no issues at all. Still not as fast as I'd like, but way better. My issue now is on uneven ground. Do I just have to get better at positioning the board? Or jam an edge into the ground? I think its just a practice thing.


----------



## f00bar

So I'm finally almost satisfied with what I have. Totally fixed my front foot, no pain at all, really pretty comfy. More importantly along the way I think I have my foot centered better, flat basing seems way more centered.

I'm pretty happy with the back. I think the issue was that the outside buckle was too short as opposed to the inside. The result being the powerstrap was center aligned making the shape not quite right, the nasty not quit pop up as it should, etc.

So now on flat ground no issues at all. Still not as fast as I'd like, but way better. My issue now is on uneven ground. Do I just have to get better at positioning the board? Or jam an edge into the ground? I think its just a practice thing.


----------



## larrytbull

On uneven ground i do one of 2 things

Move to a flatter area/ dig a small trench toeside to hold board while i strap on.

For steep angles i dig in the board toe side really steep almost on knees and then clip in. 

You can always fail back to traditional if too steep or in big pow bank

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben Delisle

Didnt want to start a new thread with this, but i just got some fusion gt bindings and im having a issue where i can pick the back of my foot up if i put enough pressure into it, but my straps are almost to the point where i cant slide my middle foot in. Fusion strap is centered well. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Wiredsport

Ben Delisle said:


> Didnt want to start a new thread with this, but i just got some fusion gt bindings and im having a issue where i can pick the back of my foot up if i put enough pressure into it, but my straps are almost to the point where i cant slide my middle foot in. Fusion strap is centered well. Anyone have any ideas?


Please let us know your foot size, boot size, bindings size and if possible post up some images of the issue. 

Please measure your foot using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


----------



## Ben Delisle

Im at work at the moment so cannot measure my feet. By im wearing vans implant boots(size 9), and my bindings are a large. I took my time to center the fusion strap, and center my boot to the binding itself. The problem is when strapped in, if i pick up on my heel edge hard, my boot will slide up the highback about 3/4"


----------



## Ben Delisle

My foot is 26.5cm long by just under 10cm wide. My stance shouldnt have anything to do with it should it?


----------

